# Happy Birthday Fatboy



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope it is a good one!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, a very happy Birthday to you.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 12, 2010)

happy brithday to you..... happy birthday to you...... happy birthday to you dear Fatboy.....happy birthday to you!

Your all glad I didn't sing that!

Happy Bday enjoy it


----------



## fatboy (Aug 12, 2010)

aw shucks.............thanks y'all!

How come I had to come to work on my B-day?

Unfair work practices I say!


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 12, 2010)

You are obviously non-union...



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> aw shucks.............thanks y'all!How come I had to come to work on my B-day?
> 
> Unfair work practices I say!


----------



## Mule (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy stinking birthday! ..............one day late


----------



## Alias (Aug 12, 2010)

A very happy belated birthday to you, fatboy!

Sue


----------



## FredK (Aug 12, 2010)

A few more and you can start to look forward to retirement. Happy B'day.


----------



## JBI (Aug 12, 2010)

Better late than never Happy Birthday fatboy!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks again y'all!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 13, 2010)

Well 51 love to see that again. Now that you are in the gray zone just remember the time from 50 to 60 goes real fast. So just remember life is like a roll of toilet paper. The closer you get to the end of the roll, the faster it goes.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 13, 2010)

haha, that's funny RJJ.

I'm thinking that I might pop for the penalty retirement (if it's still around), and go out at 62 while I still have some energy and healt left to try and enjoy.

I can't imagine working for another 19 years at the rate I'm going.


----------

